# Are There 2 Shades Of Midnight Purple?



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

just wondering.... i know there is the LP2 shade but is there another shade that shows more purple???


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought there was 3


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

yep, there were 3, MPI MPII and MPIII

MP on the R33 GTR which was LP2 and MP II and III on the R34 GTR and their codes were LV4 and LX0 respectively.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I always thought MPI didn't exist as it was Tyrian Purple?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> yep, there were 3, MPI MPII and MPIII
> 
> MP on the R33 GTR which was LP2 and MP II and III on the R34 GTR and their codes were LV4 and LX0 respectively.


As MacGTR said


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

chippy said:


> As MacGTR said


So that's a different colour to Tyrian Purple?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

does somomeone have a pic handy of the colours LV4 and LX0?


----------

